# SAP Job Market in Australia 2012



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi All,
Can anyone please share some inputs on the overall SAP job market in Australia? is it good, average , bad?
Which state has the highest job opprtunity?
I heard recruiters asks for local experience and its difficult to break in...

regards


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

if you are into datawarehousing and BI tools then there so plenty of opportunities for Informatica... Last time there were around 2.7K vacancies


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone please share some inputs on the overall SAP job market in Australia? is it good, average , bad?
> Which state has the highest job opprtunity?
> I heard recruiters asks for local experience and its difficult to break in...
> ...



I've been watching the job market for some time from afar - just doing searches on seek.com.au and jobserve. From my searches, I have observed the following:
1) Sydney and Melbourne appear to have more SAP roles than the rest of Australia
2) a lot of jobs are advertised and re-advertised for extended periods - which would imply that either the jobs are not real and it's just recruiters collecting CV's, or that maybe the demand for good skills is higher than supply

No matter what country you move it, a recruiter is always going to prefer someone with local experience. All other things being equal, it's going to be the local. It is therefore up to you to make sure that all things are not equal, and that you stand out above all other applicants by producing a professional, specific CV and covering letter. Remember, it's just the first job...then you your local experience.

I'm by no means an expert, and I have been looking at SAP functional roles, both contract and permanent, so just some observations.

Would love to hear from others their experiences too!


----------



## kdominguez (Jun 21, 2012)

wondersworld said:


> I've been watching the job market for some time from afar - just doing searches on seek.com.au and jobserve. From my searches, I have observed the following:
> 1) Sydney and Melbourne appear to have more SAP roles than the rest of Australia
> 2) a lot of jobs are advertised and re-advertised for extended periods - which would imply that either the jobs are not real and it's just recruiters collecting CV's, or that maybe the demand for good skills is higher than supply
> 
> ...


Hi wondersworld,

How are u?
We're you able to get a SAP jon in Oz?


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

kdominguez said:


> Hi wondersworld,
> 
> How are u?
> We're you able to get a SAP jon in Oz?


Yeah! would like to know the current scene. Is it good or in slump lately?


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

How about sap xi/pi job market? In seek its very less


----------



## dickjohn29 (Mar 1, 2013)

shyamvpillai said:


> How about sap xi/pi job market? In seek its very less


Hey Shyam ... Are you in Oz ? Were you able to land a XI/PI job ? I am also an SAP PI consultant planning to move to Aus in Apr 2014 . Currently working on an implementation in the US .


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

SAP Basis jobs are in ACT, Melbourne and Perth


----------



## antony1234 (Jul 24, 2014)

But I heard the Jobs in ACT are mainly for people who are citizens, as most of them are government projects. Is that true?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

SAP jobs are dead all over Australia. Better explore other skills


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

dickjohn29 said:


> Hey Shyam ... Are you in Oz ? Were you able to land a XI/PI job ? I am also an SAP PI consultant planning to move to Aus in Apr 2014 . Currently working on an implementation in the US .


I am in Sydney now. I am not an SAP PI domain but my wife is. As I said earlier in seek sap pi jobs are very less. I am planning to bring my wife on Oct then only I can say how the market is.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

soeid said:


> SAP jobs are dead all over Australia. Better explore other skills


I Dont think so SAP ABAP job is dead here because when ever I talk to Consultant regarding my wife skill is sap they used to say she need to come first bcoz sap is very demanding. More reality I can say once she comes here and search job


----------

